# What is a "figure"?



## dappledout

I'm currently looking at bigeq.com and I've noticed that in most of these ads it says something along the lines of "four figures", "mid high five figures", "six figures" etc... What does this mean?


----------



## Chicalia

I took a peek at the website. It refers to the price of the animal, I think.

For example, one ad says, "Low five figures 10,000-19,999." Another ad says, "Mid-low five figures 20,000-39,999".

The next ad says, "Inquire," which would mean you need to contact the seller about the price.

Still other ads give an exact price.


----------



## upnover

Yep. It means "digits" in the horse's purchase price. A lot of sellers are reluctant to put a definite price on a public listing (For a few reasons) so they give you a range instead. I usually take low 5 figures to mean around 10-30,000. They'll give you an exact number if you send them a message.


----------



## Valentina

Four figures range from $1,000 to $9,999 - i.e. the number of "figures" (four in this example) equates to the number of numbers in the horse's selling price (e.g. four nines is the top of four figures).


----------

